# Michigan Sportsman Against Hunger at the Mich-Ohio Sportfishing Expo ®



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

Talked to Neal today and he has comfirmed, Michigan Sportsman Against Hunger will be at our show, Feb13-14th, 2010 at the MBT Expo Center, Monroe County Fairgrounds, Monroe MI.

Michigan Sportsman Against Hunger is just one on many worthy outdoor related organizations throughout Michigan that need our support, but one that many here are very familiar with and deserving of our donations. Hope you can stop by and help Neal & Co. feed the hungry.:help: 

Take a look at www.mich-ohio.com for more details on the show (will update vendors and such by the end of the weekend, 12/6/09).

If you have any questions, feel free to pm or e-mail me.

Till then, everyone have a good holiday season.

Ozzman


----------

